
Show HN: Block Brain – a rather tricky puzzle game - forbes
http://blockbraingame.com
======
forbes
This has been a minor obsession of mine for the past few months. My first
project in Unity .

I had a huge amount of fun building it. ANY advice on how to find a market of
people who like to play puzzle games would be greatly appreciated. I have no
experience in selling a product.

------
eveFromKarmaFm
Odd - searching for "Block Brain" on the iOS App Store doesn't show me your
game within the first 5 clusters. I wonder if there's any ASO you can do for
that, or if it's just not indexed yet?

~~~
forbes
You would think that an exact title search would work, but no. Same on Play
Store. I am guessing that installs and rating is very heavily weighted.

